# 2017 Paph Forum



## Linus_Cello (Jan 9, 2017)

http://ncos.us/paph.htm

LADYSLIPPER ENTHUSIASTS

SAVE THIS DATE! 


2017 NATIONAL CAPITAL ORCHID SOCIETY

37TH ANNUAL

PAPHIOPEDILUM FORUM 
SATURDAY, JANUARY 28, 2017
THE UNITED STATES NATIONAL ARBORETUM
3501 NEW YORK AVENUE NE, WASHINGTON, DC 20002
(202) 245-2726, WEB SITE: WWW.USNA.USDA.GOV

The 37th annual NCOS Paph Forum will feature internationally-renowned speakers, an unparalleled selection of Paphiopedilum and Phragmipedium plants for sale by leading vendors, a show table featuring hundreds of slippers in bloom, ribbons and trophies for outstanding show plants, door prizes, and American Orchid Society judging.

Sales begin at 8:00 am, the program begins at 9:45 am, and the event concludes at 4:30 pm.

Pre-registration is required.

Entry Fee is $50

The entry fee of includes lunch and a door prize ticket

Participation is limited to the first 150 registrants!
Click here for the 2017 Paph Forum registration form.


2017 PAPH FORUM SPEAKERS


Dr. Holger Perner - China

Hengduan Mountain Biotechnology, China
"Come With Me to Western China - See the Fascinating Orchids"
Mr. Sam Tsui - Illinois
Orchid Inn, Bloomington , IL
"Paph adductum/anitum - Their Hybrids and Cultivation"
Mr. Kim Fedderson - New Jersey
Fair Orchids
"Third Generation Orchidholic"
Slipper Orchid Culture Panel
Moderator: Bill Goldner
2017 PAPH FORUM VENDORS

Confirmed Plant Vendors: Cove Corporation, MD; Fair Orchids, NJ; Floradise Orchids, VA; Hengduan Mountain Biotechnology, China; Marriott Orchids, NC; Orchid Inn, IL; Woodstream Orchids, MD.
Pre-order Lists: Hengduan Mountains Biotechnology; Plant List - Flask List

NCOS Member Plants Sales: Members current on NCOS 2017 dues and pre-registered for the Forum may sell slipper orchids.

Click here for a copy of the 2017 Paph Forum Program 
PLANT EXHIBITION INFORMATION

One of the Paphiopedilum Forum’s extraordinary features is the large variety of fine blooming slippers on the exhibit table. Everyone is encouraged to bring in their blooming Slipper Orchids for display. Remember, there are special drawings for registrants that bring show plants (See Door Prizes and Exhibitor Raffles). 

As the Paph Forum is an AOS sanctioned event, all plants exhibited at the Forum will be considered for AOS judging. 
2017 PAPH FORUM PLANT EXHIBITION SCHEDULE

Class Category 
Class 1. Paph Species – Single Flower-Brachypetalum
Class 2. Paph Species – Single Flower-Parvisepalum
Class 3. Paph Species – Other Single Flowered
Class 4. Paph Species – Multifloral & Sequential

[Rosette & Trophy for Best Paph Species – Classes 1-4]

Class 5. Paph Novelty & Primary Hybrid - Brachypetalum
Class 6. Paph Novelty & Primary Hybrid - Parvisepalum
Class 7. Paph Novelty & Primary Hybrid - Maudiae Type; Alba
Class 8. Paph Novelty & Primary Hybrid - Maudiae Type; Vinicolor
Class 9. Paph Novelty & Primary Hybrid - Maudiae Type; Coloratum
Class 10. Paph Novelty & Primary Hybrid - Multifloral (including sequentials) 
Class 11. Paph Novelty & Primary Hybrid - Other than above

[Rosette & Trophy for Best Paph Novelty/Primary Hybrid – Classes 5-11]

Class 12. Paph Hybrid - Standard, Complex; Whites/Blushes/Pinks
Class 13. Paph Hybrid - Standard, Complex; Greens/Yellows/Bronzes
Class 14. Paph Hybrid - Standard, Complex; Spotted
Class 15. Paph Hybrid - Standard, Complex; Red
Class 16. Paph Hybrid - Standard, Complex; Other Shades

[Rosette & Trophy for Best Standard/Complex Paph Hybrid – Classes 12-16]

Class 17. Paph Hybrid - Miniature

[Rosette & Trophy for Best Miniature Paph Hybrid – Miniature – Class 17]

Class 18. Phrag Species (includes Mexipedium)

[Rosette & Trophy for Best Phrag Species – Class 18]

Class 19. Phrag besseae-influenced Hybrid - Red, Orange
Class 20. Phrag besseae-influenced Hybrid - Other colors (e.g. Yellow, Peach, Pink, Two-toned) 
Class 21. Phrag - Other than above

[Rosette & Trophy for Best Phrag Hybrid – Classes 19-21]

Class 22. Cypripedium and Selenipedium Species and Hybrids

[Rosette & Trophy for Best Cypripedium or Selenipedium – Class 22]

Class 23. Antique Paph Hybrid - Registered in 1964 or earlier

[Rosette & Trophy for Best Antique Hybrid – Class 23]

Class 24. Ugly Slipper Flower(s) – Potted slipper plant with naturally ugly flower(s)

[Rosette & Trophy for Best Ugly Flower – Class 24]

Class 25. Foliage of potted slipper plant – Plant must not be in flower

[Rosette only for Best Foliage of Potted Slipper Plant – Class 25]

RIBBONS, ROSETTES, AND AWARDS

For each Class there are first, second, third, and honorable mention ribbons. 

For “best” in each Major Category there is a rosette and award (trophy) as follows: 
Best Paph Species
Best Paph Novelty or Primary Hybrid
Best Standard, Complex Paph
Best Paph Hybrid – Miniature
Best Phrag Species
Best Phrag Hybrid
Best Cypripedium or Selenipedium
Best Antique Hybrid
Best Ugly Slipper 
Overall Show Awards are as follows: 
Best Plant Culture (rosette & trophy) 
Best Plant in Show (rosette & trophy) 
The “People’s Choice Award”, sponsored by The Slipper Orchid Alliance, will be decided based on a count of individual ballots cast by registrants. 
HOW TO REGISTER PLANTS

Each plant that is exhibited must have a completed Plant Registration Form. For your convenience, click here to download the Form. The Form can be filled out prior to the morning registration rush at the Paph Forum. Blank Registration Forms will also be available at the Forum for on-the-spot entries.

Required information for Plant Registration:

Class number – select class number from 2017 Paph Forum Plant Exhibition Schedule. For Antique Paph Hybrid (Class 23), list the date of registration of the hybrid.
Name of Plant – Provide complete name, including clone names and awards, if any.
Exhibitor name.
Fill out all information. Fold under bottom of form to hide Exhibitor name. Plastic stakes will be provided at the Forum to hold folded paper forms. Stick stake with folded form in pot with plant name showing.

Volunteers will be available to assist with registering plants on the morning of the Forum.

DOOR PRIZES AND EXHIBITOR RAFFLES

All registrants are eligible for three door prize drawings for plants obtained from Forum vendors. The door prize drawing ticket is included as part of the registration and the ticket will be given to you when you check-in, pick-up your name tag, and receive your lunch ticket.

All participants (registrants and vendors) that exhibit plants will receive one raffle chance for each plant that they show. Three raffle drawings are held in separate categories for enthusiasts and commercial growers who exhibit plants. Enthusiasts whose names are picked in the drawing win merchandise certificates to commercial growers who are vendors at the Forum. Commercial grower vendors whose names are picked in the drawing become grantors of the merchandise certificates. The Paph Forum reimburses the vendors for the certificates. Enthusiasts must use their merchandise certificate with the designated vendor on the day of the Forum. 
SLIPPER ORCHID ALLIANCE DRAWING AT THE FORUM

The Slipper Orchid Alliance (SOA) is a membership organization dedicated to education about and preservation of all lady-slipper orchids. SOA is a sponsor of the Paph Forum speakers and donates the “People’s Choice Award”, a beautiful hand-blown glass slipper orchid sculpture. The “People’s Choice Award”, is decided based on a count of individual ballots cast by Forum registrants.

AMERICAN ORCHID SOCIETY JUDGING

The Paphiopedilum Forum is a sanctioned American Orchid Society show and judging will be conducted. All exhibitors agree to abide by the rules for judging contained in the AOS “Handbook on Judging and Exhibition”. All plants exhibited at the Forum will be considered entered for AOS judging unless otherwise marked by the exhibitor.


AOS Judges Information: 
Any accredited, probationary, or student AOS judge is cordially invited to judge at the Forum. All judges wishing to attend any of the Forum activities, to include sales, must pre-register and pay the attendance fee which will include lunch. Please indicate on the registration form if you wish to judge and your status (accredited, probationary, student, clerk).

**IMPORTANT NOTE** AOS Judging may run concurrently with some Forum activities.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 9, 2017)

So who's coming? I already pre-ordered from Sam (just 2 plants).


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 9, 2017)

I won't be around, but would love to attend the event one day.

Eric should enter his plant with its pouch opening facing the back. 
I think it will be a high contender for Best Ugly Slipper category. lol

Looking forward to great photos soon!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 9, 2017)

I will be there.


----------



## abax (Jan 9, 2017)

Sounds wonderful Linus, but no airports for me for awhile.
Take lots of photos of Phrags. please.


----------



## JAB (Jan 10, 2017)

Wish I had the flow.

Enjoy, and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 7, 2017)

*Photos from PF*


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 7, 2017)

This one is Phrag Grouville "Castle Rock Creek"


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 7, 2017)

Other photos on FB taken by another NCOS member:
https://www.facebook.com/pg/Nationa...6/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1385911438107099


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 7, 2017)

Another album on FB by another member:
https://www.facebook.com/pg/Nationa...6/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1387086731322903


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2017)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## abax (Feb 7, 2017)

Thank you for the lovely Phrag photos. What did you buy
for yourself????


----------



## ksriramkumar (Feb 8, 2017)

Wow. Nice ones.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 8, 2017)

abax said:


> Thank you for the lovely Phrag photos. What did you buy
> for yourself????



I got an angel hair and MK (pre-order) from Sam.

Seemed like fewer plants in bloom in the end of January (than Feb, past date for PF). VOS show is next week, and I think Hadley is a vendor, so hopefully he'll have more blooming complexes available.


----------

